# One gorgeous Dempsey



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

A Jack Dempsey was my first cichlid as a kid, so I have a soft spot in my heart for these guys. I've been looking far and wide for the perfectly marked Dempsey with perfect finnage and the red line down the dorsal to match. Most Dempseys I've seen have washed out color, limited body spangling or imperfect body shape. This one has it all IMO. His only flaw is a small lump on his side. I'm not sure what that is all about.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Check the blues!
With flash. Previous is without flash.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That's one awesome dempsey


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Thank ya!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats a hella nice JD. nice coloration on him. i hope mine grows to look like that. mines definately a little darker, but any coloration he does have stands out that much more because of that


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

nattereri2000 said:


> thats a hella nice JD. nice coloration on him. i hope mine grows to look like that. mines definately a little darker, but any coloration he does have stands out that much more because of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When picking out juvenile JD's, I always sought out the darker guys. It was a crapshoot but they almost always grew out nice with good color.

Thanks guys.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that is a very nice fish congrats







how big is the JD?


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

purty....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WITH THE MANNY OR BY ITSELF?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

NIKE said:


> that is a very nice fish congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. About 6-7 inches.



> thePACK Posted Today, 07:50 AM
> WITH THE MANNY OR BY ITSELF?


The managuense would turn him into fish stix!







By itself.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very nice fish. You're right about the variation in colors out there. Seems that dempseys are making a resurgence around here!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

There was a Jack Dempsey at my lfs. It was only 1 inch, on the Glass it said Electric Blue Jack Dempsey, RARE HYBRID and it was 89.99, I have a hard time believing a 1 inch JD is worth 90 dollars, how much was your fish?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Very nice fish. You're right about the variation in colors out there. Seems that dempseys are making a resurgence around here!
> [snapback]1168906[/snapback]​


Really? Not here. It's one ugly mis-shapen dempey after another. I waited a long time to find one like this. Thanks.



> aaron07_20 Posted Today, 02:02 AM
> There was a Jack Dempsey at my lfs. It was only 1 inch, on the Glass it said Electric Blue Jack Dempsey, RARE HYBRID and it was 89.99, I have a hard time believing a 1 inch JD is worth 90 dollars, how much was your fish?


$90 is rediculous and they are not that rare. Exploitation at it's finest! I hope they sit on that fish forever. 
Mine's not a hybrid. It was $24.99


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I like the color on that guy! They can be very colorful fish!


----------

